# 16 dpo BFP after spotting at 7dpo and 12dpo



## jas10

I can barely believe my eyes right now. I basically had no other symptoms besides my boobs hurting (but not as bad as I would expect) and cramping since ovulation with spotting on 7dpo and 12dpo. I had multiple BFN (was pretty sure I was pregnant so I kept trying) but just got a BFP at 16dpo (haven't tested since 12dpo).

1-6 dpo- cramping similar to other cycles, nothing really worth noting
7 dpo- light pinkish/brown spotting only when I wipe- BFN
8 dpo- my boobs were sore- BFN
9 dpo- not much- BFN
10 dpo- not much BFN
11 dpo- Not much BFN
12 dpo- felt like I was going to get my period, had cramps exactly like my period cramps, had pink spotting at night and was convinced it was my period but it went away after about 30 minutes - tested right before I noticed the spotting and got BFN
13-15 dpo- didn't test, no symptoms, sure I was getting period any day, no spotting
16 dpo- tested this morning because I was wondering why my period hadn't come after the spotting on 12dpo and it was BFP


I was so so so convinced I was getting my period. I can't even believe it. I hope this helps anyone who goes through something similar. The cramps and sore boobs that I have been experiencing are exactly like the ones that I normally experience during the 2ww. I had spotting at 7dpo and still had a pretty late BFP which just goes to show you that it is always best to wait to test.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay, congrats!


----------



## rapunzel87

Sounds amazing - congratulations! :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## misscyn

Congrats! Sounds like implantation occured at 12 dpo, which would explain the late bfp. Even the super sensitive hpt will not give you a positive until the day after implantation at the very very earliest.


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## sunnybelle

Congratulations! All the best with your pregnancy :)


----------



## sharsam1

Congrats!!! same symptoms plus boobs feel like they are burning if tht makes since...lower bck pain & cramps...tested 9dpo BFN, again at 11dpo BFN....I just have up til I read ur post.


----------



## sharsam1

sharsam1 said:


> Congrats!!! same symptoms plus boobs feel like they are burning if tht makes since...lower bck pain & cramps...tested 9dpo BFN, again at 11dpo BFN....I just have up til I read ur post.

sorry correction....sense


----------



## skyesmom

misscyn said:


> Congrats! Sounds like implantation occured at 12 dpo, which would explain the late bfp. Even the super sensitive hpt will not give you a positive until the day after implantation at the very very earliest.

actually it takes 3-4 days after implantation for the hcg to build up in blood enough to be detectable, and about a week at least to give a BFP with a urine HPT, so i say the implantation is likely to have started at 7 dpo with that first spotting.


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Congratulations :)


----------



## msp_teen

Congratulations Hun!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------

